# Stance width, binding angles and ollie power



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

https://ojs.ub.uni-konstanz.de/cpa/article/download/5302/4874

Interesting study. No significant differences between wide/narrow, duck or forward stances.

They note the participant level is small, and that perhaps wider/duck stances may help but can't make a definite conclusion.

Interesting study. I was playing around with stance width yesterday so I thought I'd check this out. My ollies are weak. Off to do some box jumps :laugh:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Might not impact ollie power but it will impact stability in the air and on landing, flexibility (making grabs easier or harder depending on stance) and a bunch of other shit. Some guys like smaller stances for spinning too while others like wide for balance on rails. I like a wide stance for everything, just feels right. After 25 years I've tried just about everything and +15/-15, 23.5 is money for me.

edit - I find a wider stance gives you better style too.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It's always interesting to see any study related to snowboarding. This study seems to have a significant built in error in their testing. If you look at their basis for choosing angles it looks like they base it on alpine riding stances (+45°/+10° - +15° for instructors, +45°/0° for jumps and +10° - +30°/-5° - -20° for big air). Then they set variable stances: Two binding angle combinations were tested: forward stance with +30° front leg and +15° back leg angle (+30°/+15°) and duck stance with +18° front leg and -15° back leg angle (+18°/-15°). Both are extreme angles and likely limiting ollie power. At the very least the should have set a baseline for ollie power off of the individuals prefered binding angles, then compared to their selected variable angels. It seem strange they would have picked stance angles with a difference of 15 and 33.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

bseracka said:


> It's always interesting to see any study related to snowboarding. This study seems to have a significant built in error in their testing. If you look at their basis for choosing angles it looks like they base it on alpine riding stances (+45°/+10° - +15° for instructors, +45°/0° for jumps and +10° - +30°/-5° - -20° for big air). Then they set variable stances: Two binding angle combinations were tested: forward stance with +30° front leg and +15° back leg angle (+30°/+15°) and duck stance with +18° front leg and -15° back leg angle (+18°/-15°). Both are extreme angles and likely limiting ollie power. At the very least the should have set a baseline for ollie power off of the individuals prefered binding angles, then compared to their selected variable angels. It seem strange they would have picked stance angles with a difference of 15 and 33.


Definitely a limited study. Still pretty cool to look at though.

And hey, they're Europeans. Don't they all use forward angles :laugh:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Only when riding an ironing board :cheeky4:


----------

